# I owe it all to my wife!



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

So back when my wife and I met a little over 8 years ago I was nearly flat broke and close to filing bankruptcy, and part of it was because of my exe's spending habits and the other part was my own careless stupidity. Well my wife who has a perfect credit score and money in her savings and has maintained that status for about 20 years, vowed to me that she was going to help me out of my mess and get my credit back to a top rating in about 5-7 years. So here it is 8 years later and I have all of my debts completely cleaned up and have a nearly perfect credit rating score, and I could qualify for just about any loan that I wanted to within reason.

I owe all of this to my wife and I have thanked her for that at least 100 times!!!!!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Same here. Before meeting my current husband (7 years ago) I had crap credit and some long term financial issues... including ex's IRS tab and student loans (that I always thought ex and I would pay off together). My husband's credit was shot via his ex also. 

He came up with a plan for us. We worked hard, put the money where it paid off best, and now we both are above 700. 

After owning nothing my whole life..... I was able to get a mortgage, something I thought I'd never see! He wasn't able to get on the mortgage because his ex won't take him off her mortgage. It could be done, but it's a lot of crap to go thru to make it happen... so I got the mortgage on my own credit! Couldn't have done it without him!!! 

H feels bad sometimes, like he is controlling all the money. Doesn't want me to think he is taking over my money. But we both contribute equally, and I am in on every decision, he shares spread sheets and plans/goals with me.... it's all good!


When people ask how I did it, I tell them I sleep with the awesomest money manager ever!


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

I ran my score a month ago and it was like 790 out of 860 which means I would be approved for just about anything $100,000 or less!  :smthumbup:


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Now aside from helping me get back on my feet financially my wife has tried to make my life hell the past 3 years or so, by constantly trying to butt heads with me and rudely boss me around. So I'd be lying if I said that a big part of the reason I've stuck around for 8+ years wasn't _financially_ driven or planned out.


----------



## MrsTitoFrito (Jul 15, 2013)

This is great news, Cee Paul! 

MrTitoFrito was in a chunk of debt due to his graduate schooling when we met. After setting him straight a bit and putting a plan in action, we are now sitting very pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

MrsTitoFrito said:


> This is great news, Cee Paul!
> 
> MrTitoFrito was in a chunk of debt due to his graduate schooling when we met. After setting him straight a bit and putting a plan in action, we are now sitting very pretty.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am very grateful for everything my wife has done for me, but now if she could jussssst fix her attitude and quit constantly arguing with me we would be set for life.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Same here. Before meeting my current husband (7 years ago) I had crap credit and some long term financial issues... including ex's IRS tab and student loans (that I always thought ex and I would pay off together). My husband's credit was shot via his ex also.
> 
> He came up with a plan for us. We worked hard, put the money where it paid off best, and now we both are above 700.
> 
> ...


I must say I owe all that I am to my wife. She has always handled the checkbook, and done a fantastic job....

When we need to buy something now, we know we can just write a check, and take it home....

We live in a much nicer home than we ever thought we would own, even though I never had a really high paying job, and she was a SAHM...

Slow and steady has won many a race....We are living proof. 

We are comfortably retired, for two years now, and have no money woes...I blame her for it all....

the woodchuck


----------



## MrsTitoFrito (Jul 15, 2013)

"I am very grateful for everything my wife has done for me, but now if she could jussssst fix her attitude and quit constantly arguing with me we would be set for life. "

LOL You must make another post when this happens. I'm sure many other men (and women) will want to know how you did it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

